# Suche Handbuch Sitrans P



## veritas (19 Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs,

ich suche dringend ein Handbuch für einen MU von Siemens:

Sitrans P 7MF4020-1DA00-1AD3-Z


Also ich find da nichts im Netz :-(

Vllt. Ihr?

Danke im voraus

Veritas


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich suche dringend ein Handbuch für einen MU von Siemens:
> 
> ...


 

Handbuch nicht aber das:>>> 

http://www.ste.ru/siemens/pdf/eng/sec01_access.pdf


Gruß


----------



## veritas (19 Mai 2009)

Danke,


ich hasse die Siemens MU's 

Aber hab was gefunden, zum glück hat Siemens ne Einheitlichkeit bei der
Bedienung der Teile.

Danke trotzdem.

Veritas


----------

